# Batch: Einwahl Internet?



## RedLeffer (18. Februar 2005)

Servus, ich habe mir eine kleine Batch Datei geschrieben.
Mit dieser Datei lade ich alle 5 Sec ein Bild per FTP hoch.
Das war soweit kein Problem für mich.
Jetzt möchte ich aber z.B. das sich, wenn keine Internetverbindung besteht eine aufgebaut wird (z.B. alle 30 min oder so).
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit

Das Problem ist halt folgendes:
Ich habe eine Webcam die alle 30min ein Bild macht und sich dann in´s Internet einwählt und es hochläd.
Jetzt möchte ich das gleiche mit der Temperatur machen, allerdings ist das ein anderes Programm.

Hatte das Problem bisher halt so gelöst, mit der BatchDatei. Endlos Schleife die sich aller 5 sec, wiederholt. Allerdings haut das halt mit dem Übertragen net immer ganz hin. So das ich ab und zu mal keine Temperatur Anzeige habe...

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Habe bisher so was vergleichbares noch nicht online gefunden...

Danke!


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (18. Februar 2005)

Um zu überprüfen ob du online bist könntest du z.B. eine Adresse oder eine IP anpingen:


```
ping www.google.de | find "TTL="
if errorlevel 1 goto NoConnection
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Schau dir doch mal das Konsolenprogramm rasdial an.

Gruß Tom


----------



## RedLeffer (18. Februar 2005)

Noch ganz vergessen OS: Win2000


----------

